# SHARE YOUR KNOWLEDGE ON THIS EyE .. !



## abkhan (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello All members. 
Im sharing with you all , an eye closeup of my pigeon.
I hope you would love to see & comment & pass your good
knowledge about it. 
Let me tell you, its an eye closeup of a High Flying Pigeon..
All the rest you boys are gonna share with us all .. 










THX


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Firstly to start with, I do not have any knowledge on Pakistani High flyers, but just trying to compare the knowledge I have in the local tumblers here in Bangalore India. The tumblers (called Girebaz) having tumbling abilities with long time flying.

1. The Pupil is round and black - Good
2. The next circle is little blackish - Good
3. The next layer has lines which are serrated - Good
4. The next layer is lightest in color as it is supposed to be - Good
5. The outer layer is richly colored - Good
6. I cannot see the outer layer completely, as there is a shadow, but I assume that it is dark black - Good

As per my experience, the bird is in Good Shape and is a Master Breeder.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Would make one hell of a contact lens design


----------



## abkhan (Feb 15, 2011)

*Thanks boys for your generous comments.
I would like to know more from seniors on this forum about it.

thanks & I would appreciate if you boys share your good knowledge.

thanks*


----------

